# Due date calculation on frozen embryo transfer



## Debrae (Aug 4, 2013)

Can anyone help?

I had my first day of my last period on 29 November 2013.
On 19 November 2013 I had a FET of a 5 day bladtocyst.
My positive pregnancy result came on 30 December 2013.

When is my due date, and is it calculated as normal from the date of my period?

Thanks.

Debrae


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Debrae

Yes they still use your period date for early calculation. And then your scan findings will give the official date and one that will be used from then onwards. 

Based on your period due date would be 5/9/14. 

Kaz xxx


----------

